
Horses can use symbols to talk to us - aethertap
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2016/09/horses-can-use-symbols-talk-us
======
JBReefer
Something about the experiment design seems off, but I can't place exactly
what.

~~~
aethertap
I don't know if it is the same thing you're talking about, but I thought it
was interesting that they could assume that the horses would know that a
blanket causes both relief from cold weather and overheating in warm weather,
and also that they should think of the blanket based on how they were feeling.
I thought those assumptions were almost as interesting as the part about
symbols because of what they seem to imply about the horses' ability to reason
through cause and effect.

